# 4TK Gaming New Website Launched



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

4TK Gaming New site Launched, Easy to navigate and designed by Tabletop gamers for Tabletop gamers 4TK Gaming is proud to announce the launch of its new website, http://www.4tk.co.uk/store/ The redesigned site reflects the company’s direction & showcasing our ever growing product line. From the new website, users can chose from the tabs offering a wide range of tabletop gaming services & products at www.4tkgaming.co.uk.

“We have tried to make this site more user friendly and create fresh feel which I think appeals to a wider audience of Tabletop gamers,” adds 4TK Gaming owner, Andy Smith. “This is about building a relationship with a new audience by making the site interactive and at the same time giving our longtime customers what they have come to expect.” When overhauling the site, designers kept it fun and simple with a user friendly approach. .. 

You can buy products at http://www.4tk.co.uk/store/ or visit our Store/Club based in Colchester,essex, UK.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

oh, i am based in colly :O


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi dagmire, where abouts in colchester, Our cluband shop is ar Nayland road, co4 5eg near north station. Wgar games do you play and should pop in for a game.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is the trading area, I don't think you meant to post an advert for your site here.


----------

